# Butyl Tape - Did I find the right stuff?



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

This might ultimately be a question for Maine Sail, but I'm sure others know as well. I've read a good bit about butyl tape on Sailnet, and have discovered that at least some of my boat's hardware was bedded with it, and definitely the hull-to-deck joint.

I've also read here that some things are called "butyl tape" but aren't really.

So I went to my local RV shop and found this stuff, which is off-white/beige, and I'm very happy about that. Should blend nicely. It's labeled as "Butyl Tape", and feels like the putty that shows up oozing from stuff on my boat.

Is this the right stuff?

By the way, if it IS the right stuff, should I use butyl tape to rebed my in-board, deck-mounted, genoa sheet tracks? They are through-bolted and need to be rebedded.



















Thanks!
-J


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Pretty much looks like the stuff Jos, though yours appears thicker and lighter colored than what I have. Mine came in a paper-backed roll like that. The stuff should be quite sticky.

BTW, it's what I'll be using to rebed my genoa sheet tracks sometime this year.


----------



## dgr (Apr 13, 2008)

That's the stuff


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

you're good to go... it's really easy stuff to clean up too...


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Sweet. I wanted some stuff that was thinner, so I'll probably have a lot of "ooz" with this stuff when I tighten down hardware, but I think it'll work just fine. I'll use lots of painters tape.

As for genoa tracks, would you use this on the bolts too? I was figuring I'd wrap some around the bolts near the head before tightening everything down. Is this what I should use, or should I use a different sealant at the tops of the bolts?

Thanks!
-J


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*No tape. Trim with a knife a few minutes after tightening.*



josrulz said:


> Sweet. I wanted some stuff that was thinner, so I'll probably have a lot of "ooz" with this stuff when I tighten down hardware, but I think it'll work just fine. I'll use lots of painters tape.
> 
> As for genoa tracks, would you use this on the bolts too? I was figuring I'd wrap some around the bolts near the head before tightening everything down. Is this what I should use, or should I use a different sealant at the tops of the bolts?
> 
> ...


 Only light pressure is needed. The tape will just give it something to stick too, in my opinion.

Yeah, same stuff under the bolts.

My favorite uses are stanchion bases and running lights. Consider something else (3M 4200?) where adhesive is needed.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

pdqaltair said:


> Only light pressure is needed. The tape will just give it something to stick too, in my opinion.
> 
> Yeah, same stuff under the bolts.
> 
> My favorite uses are stanchion bases and running lights. Consider something else (3M 4200?) where adhesive is needed.


Thanks pdqaltair. I've been using 3M 101 so far in places where I need adhesive, like the chainplate covers, which aren't through-bolted on my boat, so butyl wasn't recommended. Of course, I'm talking all deck stuff--I haven't done any real work below the waterline yet.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

I found 4" wide x 1/16" thick gray from a company called permatite. Since they only sell it in case of 200' rolls i had to find a distributor who was nice enough to have Permatite run me a sample about 12' long. it is great stuff


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jackytdunaway said:


> I found 4" wide x 1/16" thick gray from a company called permatite. Since they only sell it in case of 200' rolls i had to find a distributor who was nice enough to have Permatite run me a sample about 12' long. it is great stuff


I thing Grainger sells a very similar product that us wide and thin.

The op's stuff looks like butyl but it is quite thick..


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

pdqaltair said:


> Only light pressure is needed. The tape will just give it something to stick too, in my opinion.
> 
> Yeah, same stuff under the bolts.
> 
> My favorite uses are stanchion bases and running lights. Consider something else (3M 4200?) where adhesive is needed.


I'll have to look for some, good idea for running lights.

slight thread drift ... I used 3M 4000 to bed my stanchions ... less permanent than 4200 or 5200 and with more UV protection ... I let it set up for a day snugged just slightly, to form a gasket, then tightened it up 24-48 hrs. later.

Jon


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jon-

You're generally far better off countersinking the fastener holes slightly and then applying sealant and tightening down the bolts completely, rather than doing the two-step process you used. The problem with the two-step process is that you have a very high chance of breaking the seal with the sealant if the bolts rotate even a bit.


fendertweed said:


> I'll have to look for some, good idea for running lights.
> 
> slight thread drift ... I used 3M 4000 to bed my stanchions ... less permanent than 4200 or 5200 and with more UV protection ... I let it set up for a day snugged just slightly, to form a gasket, then tightened it up 24-48 hrs. later.
> 
> Jon


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Jon-
> 
> You're generally far better off countersinking the fastener holes slightly and then applying sealant and tightening down the bolts completely, rather than doing the two-step process you used. The problem with the two-step process is that you have a very high chance of breaking the seal with the sealant if the bolts rotate even a bit.


we countersunk, too, but good point.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Maine Sail said:


> I thing Grainger sells a very similar product that us wide and thin.
> 
> The op's stuff looks like butyl but it is quite thick..


What Grainger sells has is only sticky on one side. The other side has the the tape/cover adhered to it for using as a roof patch. I bought some and took it back. It is unusable for bedding. Permatite makes it and that is how i got their name


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

So where are folks getting thinner butyl tape (that is the correct stuff)? I realize the stuff I bought is a little thicker, but I really just needed some this weekend to rebed a cleat, and it'll work fine for that.

But in the long run, I'd like to get some that is a little more usable. Any suggestions on where I can buy this? I'm in the Annapolis area, if there's someplace locally, or online would be fine too.

Thanks!
-J


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey, digging up this old thread of mine--hope you don't mind. I have been using the butyl tape I original posted about. It's fine, but as Maine Sail pointed out, it's a bit thick, so it takes longer to get hardware prepped. I haven't been able to find thin stuff locally. Maine Sail posted about Grainger having it online, but then jackytdunaway mentioned it's not the right stuff (might just be a different product they are each talking about?).

Can someone steer me in the right direction to get thin butyl tape (in a light color, not black) online?

Thanks for your help!
-J


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I got mine from an RV dealer. Most of them stock it. Here is one online option Search - butyl - Camping World I am sure there are many others.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks FarCry. Any idea how thick that stuff is (it doesn't say on the site)? I already have butyl tape--I'm looking for the stuff that's 1/16" thick so I don't have to keep rolling it out like dough to use what I have. The stuff on Camping World looks a bit like what I already have.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Home Depot carries it (or at least they did last year). It was thinner than OP had and works great.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Sorry, I'm being so picky!

So far, I have not been able to locate it at my local Home Depot. I'll check again, but ideally, I'd like to find an online source and just order it.

It's not THAT big a deal. I have stuff I can use. Just looking for something that will cut my work time down because I have a lot of rebedding to do!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Joz—

Call up your local glass repair shop. Many of them will have the stuff you need in stock or can order it for you. RV dealerships will often have it too.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*It doesn't just smash out and weld together when you tighten the bolts?*



josrulz said:


> Thanks FarCry. Any idea how thick that stuff is (it doesn't say on the site)? I already have butyl tape--I'm looking for the stuff that's 1/16" thick so I don't have to keep rolling it out like dough to use what I have. The stuff on Camping World looks a bit like what I already have.


I'm surprised.

You don't need to cover the surface; put the tape towards the center of the area you need to cover and it will spread. On a cleat, put it on the deck around the bolts and it will mash out all over, ready for trimming.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a quick question: is the stuff they use to glue windshields into their frames the same stuff? I'm having a hard time finding butyle tape here, but I have seen windshield replacement places with rolls of something that looks like butyle tape.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

No, the adhesive used to hold windshields in place is a much stronger structural adhesive. The windshield is an integral stiffening element in most modern car designs, and needs a fairly strong adhesive to hold it in the proper alignment. Butyl tape is not strong enough to do so.



copacabana said:


> Just a quick question: is the stuff they use to glue windshields into their frames the same stuff? I'm having a hard time finding butyle tape here, but I have seen windshield replacement places with rolls of something that looks like butyle tape.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Josruiz,

My yard carried the thinner stuff when I rebedded my genoa tracks 2 years ago. They called it " Monkey tape" ? They probably still carry it. 
Lockwood Boat Works, Inc. - Home give them a call.

if not...I have some left over, enough to do a few cleats.. if you don't need a lot pm me and I can send you some.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Tempest. It's really no big deal. I have some of the thicker stuff that will work just fine. But that you for the offer!

I'll keep looking for a source of thinner stuff at the local RV shops. As previously posted, you don't need a lot, but I'll be doing some stuff like genoa tracks where the thinner stuff would be easier to work with. Still, no big deal to use what I have, just takes longer.

-J


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pointer on the windshield tape. Any idea of where I could find the right butyl tape to seal port glass windows? Is there another use for this tape (in another industry) where I could look for it? Sorry for the hijack ...


----------



## haggerty60 (Mar 9, 2010)

*butaltape*

If tape is to thick put it between waxpaper and roll with rolling pin. Cut to the size you want.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This stuff isn't really the proper material for bedding portlights. Unless the portlights are also mechanically fastened in some manner, butyl tape isn't strong enough to hold them in place.



copacabana said:


> Thanks for the pointer on the windshield tape. Any idea of where I could find the right butyl tape to seal port glass windows? Is there another use for this tape (in another industry) where I could look for it? Sorry for the hijack ...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I have some stuff that's twice as thick and Black you can have......never mind..

We use it to seal concrete septic tank lids down...Its so sticky you have to be careful pulling the 4" thick lids or you will break them.

Its about 3/4" square and when squished by the lid spreads out 3"...So one question what does say 120 degree surface do to this stuff?..I invision it flowing all over the place.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailingdog, the ports are fastened with screws. The butyl is just to seal them. Silicone just doesn't seem to last... Any idea of where I could find butyl in another industry or application? Marine stores here don't seem to carry it. Thanks again and sorry for the hijack...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Copa—

I've never found the stuff at a marine store. Try glass repair shops, try RV dealerships, try small local hardware stores... that's where I've found the stuff pretty much.


----------



## OasisII (Dec 25, 2007)

*Butyl Tape Source*

I recently posted the same question on the Google Pearson-Boats group list.
Someone responded with the following info:

PPL Motor Homes REFERENCE: MAGNOB161 
10777 Southwest Freeway 
Houston, TX 77074 DATE ENTERED: 10/07/08 
713-988-5555 EMPLOYEE: Cart - Rick Hadley 
800-755-4775

PART UNIT TOTAL 
QUANT. NUMBER DESCRIPTION PRICE COST

2 38-1622 BUTYL TAPE 3/16 X 1 5.99 11.98

Hope that helps.

Mike


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Check this stuff out. i got someone to send me a sample 12' long last year of 4" wide. Best stuff and just the right size. if we could get someone like Sailnet or Defender to order it and sell in small quantities it would be great










Permatite® 250-H Butyl Tape
High Cross Linked And Modified Butyl Rubber Compound
Developed for maximum adhesion to most all surfaces, Permatite 250-H Tapes exhibit excellent performance in areas where joint movement, expansion and contraction are present. When specialty sizes are required, Permatite can provide unlimited profiles in extruded tapes. Permatite's extruded tapes are designed to form an air and water tight seal while conforming to irregular surfaces. Ease in application make 250-H extrusions result in instant cost and labor savings.
Tapes : Permatite® A Division of DSI


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

jackytdunaway said:


> Check this stuff out. i got someone to send me a sample 12' long last year of 4" wide. Best stuff and just the right size. if we could get someone like Sailnet or Defender to order it and sell in small quantities it would be great...


That's more like what I'm referring to. Looks very thin too. Oh well, the stuff I have will work just fine. It's just more time-consuming to use.


----------

